# What Breeds Do You See???



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am puppy sitting my brother's mix Tika, this weekend. They were told she is a Jack Russel/ Rat Terrier mix....I DON'T THINK SO...:no: Tika will be 2 in July and is probably full grown at 10 lbs, give or take. She is very laid back, not hyper at all, very submissive and not interested in playing with Ike. His life story.... now a puppy won't even pay him attention.... 

Well, Here she is....Any guesses? To me she looks like she may have some Border Collie? and Long haired Dashound?, along with something very small, she does not have short legs though, and she's muscular under all the hair.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Mostly Aussie. Like a purebred Aussie bred to an Aussie mix, perhaps.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Mostly Aussie. Like a purebred Aussie bred to an Aussie mix, perhaps.


I hadn't thought of that. I'll google them. Thanks


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Aside from the breed...she is a cutie and so little!! I love her chocolate coat!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Mostly,Mini Aussie with tail.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

She's very cute!! I say Aussie mix too!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Something around the eyes remind me of a jack russell but the coat and body do remind me of an aussie.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Minature Sheltie mix?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Border collie/ Jack R?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like a Aussie with a tail (I know one that looks similar) face does have a look of JRT to it, especially the third picture.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

some sort of aussie mix


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Just an FYI, most Aussies have their tails docked, although some are born "natural bobtails". (Tails are docked to prevent injury when working.)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments. I googled Aussie mixes and found one that looks very much like Tika, but her size, being only 10 pounds, is much smaller than the Aussie's I'm finding. She is definitely a laid back puppy, pretty submissive really. She would sit in my lap all day if I let her. She's a Aussie / Lap Dog mix 

I'm going to see if my brother will let her hang around for a few more days and see if she and Ike can become buds. She's warming up a little to him. She does have the softest coat I think I've felt. Almost like silk, that's why I questioned the JRT/ Rat mix.

She has a very 'fox-ish' look to her too. Her coloring and eyes. Her scenting ability is very acute. She followed the scent of my brother's car up the driveway and to the street. I can't let her off leash or she heads right back in that direction.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Thanks for all the comments. I googled Aussie mixes and found one that looks very much like Tika, but her size, being only 10 pounds, is much smaller than the Aussie's I'm finding. She is definitely a laid back puppy, pretty submissive really. She would sit in my lap all day if I let her. She's a Aussie / Lap Dog mix
> 
> I'm going to see if my brother will let her hang around for a few more days and see if she and Ike can become buds. She's warming up a little to him. She does have the softest coat I think I've felt. Almost like silk, that's why I questioned the JRT/ Rat mix.


 
Paula, check out Miniature Australian Shepherds.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

She is adorable and her coat looks amazing. I vote JRT and Shetie mix.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I see some Papillion with maybe some Chihuahua. I have a coworker with two mini Aussies and they are actually 18-20 lbs. so I think that 10 lbs is too small for a mini Aussie. Of course, as usual, I could be wrong.

LOL. For once I may be right!

http://www.miniaussierescue.org/whatIsMA/whatIsMA.html


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

[She's a Aussie / Lap Dog mix 
how do you will call this?-lapaussie?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

olik said:


> [She's a Aussie / Lap Dog mix
> how do you will call this?-lapaussie?


sounds like a disease or affliction :uhoh:

I did check the mini Aussies and their coats are courser and they are a bit larger but that is definitely the right direction. I can see Papillion and Chi too, for size. Her muzzle is long and narrow though. She does have a very pretty coat color too.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

she looks just like my father in laws dog!! Only a different color! Same face, ears, tail, body structure! His dog is a Jack Russel and Pomeranian mix.


----------

